
Can I freeze myself, invest the funds and thaw myself 2,000 years later? - kposehn
http://www.quora.com/Hypothetical-Questions/Is-it-possible-for-me-to-freeze-my-dead-body-for-2000-years-keep-my-money-legally-safe-and-invested-in-an-account-earning-compound-interest-thaw-2000-years-later-re-animate-and-repair-my-body-and-then-live-the-life-of-a-billionaire#ans2329391
======
ctdonath
"All you have to do is deposit one penny in a savings account in your own era,
and when you arrive at the End of Time the operation of compound interest
means that the fabulous cost of your meal has been paid for." - Douglas Adams

